# They teach something new everyday



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tonight my two poos took turn taking to a whole new level. They have trained me to take them individually for the pees/poops which actually means 4x escorting them up and down the side of the house. They will take turns on who is on the couch and who is on the mat while chewing on their treats. Sometimes they even take turns with the treat. They also rotate their dog beds, each having a turn in the other. But tonight, I tried to see if I could get them to take turns fetching the ball as one or the other hogs it leaving the other one just sitting there. So I said Lexi's name and then threw the ball. Then Beemer's before throwing the ball. After a couple of turns, they were taking turns. That is when I called for Lexi to go she went and fetched the ball while Beemer waited by me. And when it was his turn, Beemer got the ball and Lexi stayed by my side. No treating and the only a 'good job' as reward. It was really neat. And both got some exercise. 

On a side note, while I've been writing this post Beemer has been having a bark/howl exchange with a dog down the street. He's been chewing on his Himalayan dog chew and I think he found the other dog's bark annoying so he's growled at the dog while chewing, eventually going up to the doggie door and yelling at the other dog to shut up. Funnily, the other dog actually stopped barking for a bit. Beemer has since given up but will make odd moaning noises every time the dog starts up again. 

Again picture treats for getting through the long post. Beemer getting good leverage to chew.








Lexi fell asleep like this. She's snoring at this moment in this position.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are so clever and smart!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good job with turn taking. 
No way Inzi would share a ball willingly, I have to dummy her in one direction and then send Kiki in the other, otherwise she would never get a go. Kiki only really wants the ball because it winds Inzi up  Dot likes to play ball at home, not interested in it when out, yet.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Dogs taking turns is amazing. What clever dogs you have!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

that is really cute of them! the ball was part of the reward!
This picture amazes me how much his colouring is like Lady, with the darker stripe running down the spine.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That's so cool - there is no way Ralph knows about taking turns, and he certainly wouldn't let ruby have a turn of anything!! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> that is really cute of them! the ball was part of the reward!
> This picture amazes me how much his colouring is like Lady, with the darker stripe running down the spine.


Lexi seems to be developing one too. Used to be all cream in the body but getting a touch
More color in the back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love them! They need to teach mine. We throw the ball. They run to the ball. Look at the ball. Run back without the ball. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I love them! They need to teach mine. We throw the ball. They run to the ball. Look at the ball. Run back without the ball.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


At least they are helping you find it.  I got a lot of exercise that way. We were doing that for what seemed like forever and then one day Lexi brought it back. He is not as ball motivated as she is but he's sibling motivated. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> At least they are helping you find it.  I got a lot of exercise that way. We were doing that for what seemed like forever and then one day Lexi brought it back. He is not as ball motivated as she is but he's sibling motivated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I miss you telling us who was who in the baby picture? Was Beemer on the left,? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Did I miss you telling us who was who in the baby picture? Was Beemer on the left,?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


GOLD STAR FOR YOU! Most people think he's the one on the right. But that muzzle hasn't changed. Just got bigger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Donna as a reward here they are at the vet the day before their plane ride.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha L&B are the cutest little chaps ever! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Donna as a reward here they are at the vet the day before their plane ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are adorable!!! He is so Jake like. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I love the pictures of your clever pups! All of them! What a cute pair x


----------

